# Working Holiday Visa - US citizen working in Australia (Tax questions)



## PineappleQueen (May 30, 2017)

I'm hoping to visit my friend in Australia and work with her so that I can continue to earn money while I'm away for so long. In the US, our paychecks get taxes/fees taken out then if you have earned a certain amount of money during that year, you do your taxes. Eventually you can get a tax refund. I'm wondering how pay check tax/fees and filing taxes would work for a foreigner. Do I have to fill out paperwork? Please explain as much as possible. &#128516; Also, I am married but file as "married, file single" because my husband isn't a US citizen and does not live in the United States. I don't know if any of that changes anything.

*Example*:
I've read you can only work 6 months per employer (so 2 employers would be 12 months). *Note*: I'm using random numbers.

*First Job*:

*Hourly Pay*: $22.00 AUD
*Hours Per Week*: 22 hours
*Paid*: Weekly

Let's say I only had this job for 6 months. What would my weekly paycheck look like with Australian taxes taken out?

*Extra Question*: When the 12 months is up, how do you renew your visa? Do you do it from Australia or do you have to go back to your own country?


----------

